# Your Christmas List/Wants



## Prime (Nov 11, 2007)

Well 'Tis the time to make a topic:

What are you getting/wanting for Christmas?

My Wants (and will likely get) with the people who will give it to me:

*Sister:*
Family Guy Season 1, 2 and 3 (I already have 4, 5, and 6)

*Gran:*
Money

*Mum & Dad:*
Guitar Hero 3 (Wii version)
Upgrades for my Computer OR New Computer OR a 3rd generation 4GB iPod Nano 



I'm going on Holiday for 4 days during Christmas so I'm not allowed to get much.


----------



## Jax (Nov 11, 2007)

Guitar Hero III, an external HDD and munny!

EDIT: Oh, and maybe an MP3 player.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

all i want is a psp slim :-)

cuase i hav disgaea psp already butno system lol


----------



## GBA_Temper (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow this brings back memories I made me a wish list about 2 months ago lol and saved it on my pc ....HERE WE GO

MY WISH LIST 

1)MORE CLOTHING FOR SCHOOL...*
*CLOTHING FROM MALL
*SOCKS + TEE SHIRTS @ WALMART
*SHOES FROM FINISH LINE OR ATHELETES FOOTACTION

2)NEW LAPTOP
*FROM TIGERDIRECT OR NEWEGG OR WALMART--OR A COMPUTER SALES PERSON FROM CRAIGSLIST
*SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
80GB+HARD DRIVE
PENTIUM 4 OR AMD PROCESSOR 2.0GHz+
NVIDA GRAPHIC CARD 256MB SHARED +
ATLEAST 4 USB JACKS
BUILDT-IN MIC

3) 2 NINTENDO DS LITES
*FROM WALMART OR GAMESTOP
*ONYX & Crimson and Black

MISC STUFF:
*http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7276 (*Black Shell)
*http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5858 (*Wifi Doggle) Might not want it.
*http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1020 (*G6 Lite) Really cheap


----------



## kellyan95 (Nov 11, 2007)

A new AMD Phenom proc to replace this 3800+
320GB HDD (black friday ftw)
New monitor, this CRT is about dead


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 11, 2007)

Actually, I have everything I want right now, so money.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 11, 2007)

gh3, smg, mp3, and two more wii controllers and nunchuks


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

Higher average.
PSP (which won't happen)
MP3 player that plays video


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 11, 2007)

a properly working flashcard and ds


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 11, 2007)

Man can't wait for Christmas/New Year. Though I'm not entirely sure what I want.

I kind of want a 360 to play with my friends but I hate gamepad for shooters (which is what they all seem to play), and there are not enough good exclusives.

I'll probably get a couple of Wii games, maybe a better MP3 player which I can take to school.

Maybe nvidia 9 series will be released and I'll get a nice graphics card.

Maybe I'll just spend all the money to continue pimping out my room with awesome and unnecessary gadgets.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I DO want a Xbox360 + Halo 3, but it's out of the question according to my dad :[
He says a Wii is enough, so I'm just opting for GH3, I guess.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2007)

DVDs

Random Gadgets and crap

Ipod Touch 16GB

Money

WiiGames


----------



## Hit (Nov 11, 2007)

Nintendo
Apple Inc.
Money


----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2007)

i do also want new pc parts  but £1000($2000) is too much for christmas


----------



## Rayder (Nov 11, 2007)

Money, and lots of it.   I'll buy whatever I want after that.

Actually, Christmas is a non-event in my family.  It's just a time of year when idiots are clogging up stores making them pathetic to go into as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lagman (Nov 11, 2007)

As an atheist I don't celebrate Christmas, so my family waits for my birthday to give me presents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But, If I'd have a Xmas list it would include:

?The Shield DVD boxset -I can't find it anywhere down here *at a reasonable price*-
?The orange box for the 360
?Bioshock

And that's it


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 11, 2007)

What I _want_ for Christmas:
DS Lite Flashcard
HDTV
PS3 Starter Pack
500gig external USB hard disk drive

What I'm likely to get for Christmas:
None of the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously, I was originally going to get myself a PS3 for Christmas, but since my brother is going to get an XBox360 for Christmas, I think I can make it without a PS3 until its next price-drop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Instead, I'm going to get myself a Korg Kaoss Pad 3 and maybe an XBox360 game if there's any money left (which is highly unlikely)

I don't know if it counts, but I'm going to order Arkanoid DS (JP import) for St. Nicholas's Day on dec 6th, which is celebrated kinda like a small pre-christmas here in Germany


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2007)

I er.... um..... believe it or not I don't want anything desperately:
Maybe another wii remote + nunchuck, 3 or 4 t-shirts, maybe a pair of trousers or two.... I would like a North Face coat but I think that isn't going to happen, since I already have a warm coat, maybe a few months subscription for Tabula Rasa... and money I guess.
I could do with an external hard drive and it would be nice to have a ds since the one I owned got stolen but I can live without them. Maybe a few more books... 

Not too much this year, I'm actually happy with what I have ^_________^


----------



## HBK (Nov 11, 2007)

Well, I just want a Wii.


----------



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

I think this is an early topic...but oh well...

I want a new laptop with Windows Vista and a cat (in which I will name Neville).

I love getting presents, but I love going to different people in my families houses so we can get together and eat, watch the football game, etc even more.

Decorating and setting the tree up is also very fun.Christmas is, what seems like, a very long time away...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't want anything, mainly as I'm 23 and whatever I want I can buy for myself.

However I WOULD like to go out for a meal with my entire family but they're so unorganised and busy I doubt that will happen


----------



## tomqman (Nov 11, 2007)

the main present i get will be payed by myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as i can afford more than my parents


----------



## zombielove (Nov 11, 2007)

Jesus Christ, you little bastards are spoilt. I got one present for Christmas when I was a kid.

Why do you guys need to pirate DS games again?


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> Jesus Christ, you little bastards are spoilt. I got one present for Christmas when I was a kid.


Things have changed


----------



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I don't want anything, mainly as I'm 23 and whatever I want I can buy for myself.
> 
> However I WOULD like to go out for a meal with my entire family but they're so unorganised and busy I doubt that will happen



I'm sorry to hear that, shaunj66.
Christmas just isn't Christmas without the family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm still thinking on what kind of cat I wanna get for Christmas...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PM me with suggestions, if you've got some, please!


----------



## Jax (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> As an atheist I don't celebrate Christmas, so my family waits for my birthday to give me presents



That's the thing: I'm an atheist too, but my family is not!


----------



## Rulza (Nov 11, 2007)

PSP Slim is the only thing i want at the moment


----------



## bobrules (Nov 11, 2007)

This is my wish list but most likely not going to get any of them because I don't get presents for christmas.
PSP 2000
Ipod classic 160GB
Ipod Touch 8GB
Nintendo Wii
Xbox 360 Elite
PS3 80GB
Wii modchip
50 inch 1080 LCD TV
GPS watch
remote control airplane
an expensive high quality basketball
Basketball shoes (expensive ones)
ipod earbuds (high quality)


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 11, 2007)

Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard
iLife '08
Already got a 500GB HD just today.


----------



## ackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmmm... I wants:
19" LCD TV for my room, 
Hair straighteners cuz I'm not cutting my hair for once, 
Headphone jack for my keyboard so I can record my music to my laptop
And new clothes from the M&M catalogue...
Oh and a bike maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hopefully the whole family can go to my granddad's again like we have done every year (apart from last).


----------



## H8TR (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I don't want anything, mainly as I'm 23 and whatever I want I can buy for myself.
> 
> However I WOULD like to go out for a meal with my entire family but they're so unorganised and busy I doubt that will happen


Same thing with me, only diff is I'm 16. I make enough money at work to buy almost everything myself.

Well lets see what I got this year so far.

Onyx DS Lite
Nintendo Wii
New Cell Phone
MacBook (upgraded to 2GB + 500GB External HD)
New printer
New Speakers
Other small miscellaneous computer stuff (usb flash drive, usb hub etc.)
16GB iPod touch
22 inch Samsung LCD
Xbox 360

If my parents are going to buy me something, I want is just some clothing honestly. My tech game is at it's top already.


----------



## Sinkhead (Nov 11, 2007)

*DX Stuff - Totals around £100*
*SKU     Price     Description*
1257    $22.90    True 20mW green laser pen
1878     $04.90    2 rechargeable 14500 batteries (for my UltraFire C3 flashlight)
2396     $27.18		2GB JAPAN Kingston MicroSD
3763     $08.41		Stereo gaming headset
3814     $23.95		Multimedia player for TV (to play my pirated movies without burning them to DVD)
3893     $02.98		10 boxes of black-headed matches (to light with my lasers)
4151     $09.17		TrustFire all-in-one battery charger (to charge my 14500 batteries)
4378     $19.45		World's smallest RC helicopter
5224     $20.95		40cm photo tent
6795     $03.44		Butane lighter with push-out knife
3131     $11.00		Remote control speedboat
9560     $48.22		MP3 player w/ 1.3MP camera and TF slot

I also hope to get some Futurama DVDs, some Mighty Boosh DVDs, and my main present, a Pyranha H:3 Kayak.

- Sam


----------



## Issac (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't say we're atheists... but we don't believe in god or anyone...

And most of the stuff I want are cd's, dvd's, wii and ds games....
a good sized new TV... (no monster... but


----------



## KDH (Nov 12, 2007)

The only stuff I want is a 1 TB External Hard Drive for my self-built HD-DVR and maybe a few shirts/hoddies/hats/ties/whatever from thinkgeek.com and creationent.com


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> a good sized new TV... (no monster... but


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 12, 2007)

half of my chrismas want has been fulfilled
my scone is working again!

now lets hope for a miracle and pray a dslite falls out of the sky for me


----------



## Switchy (Nov 12, 2007)

Goddamn, you people are greedy!

Honestly EACH and EVERY year, it makes me sick when people start posting their Christmas lists: what they want, what they got. Usually, this all costs LOTS of money.
And each time, people get loads and yet aren't happy with what they get.

Consoles, computers, laptops? OH COME ON.
I never got that, I would've felt guilty about getting those things!!

All I want for Christmas, is dinner with my parents and brothers. But that won't happen since my boyfriend never wants to go there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You people are making me sad!


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 12, 2007)

A new girlfriend, and dinner at Switchy's parents' house.

Seriously though, whatever I get my kids will probably serve as my present too.


----------



## apb407 (Nov 12, 2007)

yipes i actually dont celebrate christmas because i am sikh but we still put up the tree and give gifts. 

On my list is

1. X-box 360

2. New MP3 player

3. New Phone

4. A couple of wii games

5. PSP slim

6. Random stuff i cant think of right now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am probably only going to get 2 of these things if not one but still its my list.

p.s. whats a atheists ?


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Goddamn, you people are greedy!
> 
> Honestly EACH and EVERY year, it makes me sick when people start posting their Christmas lists: what they want, what they got. Usually, this all costs LOTS of money.
> And each time, people get loads and yet aren't happy with what they get.
> ...


QFT, I want nothing this year.  Well, with an exception, I want to stop feeling this lonely.  Nobody loves me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :'( ...


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > a good sized new TV... (no monster... but  (larger than)
> ...


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Goddamn, you people are greedy!
> 
> Honestly EACH and EVERY year, it makes me sick when people start posting their Christmas lists: what they want, what they got. Usually, this all costs LOTS of money.
> And each time, people get loads and yet aren't happy with what they get.
> ...


You're quite right. But unfortunately that's the way it goes. Thank the stores and TV hyping it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The amount of "junk" I see people ask for is crazy.


----------



## shadowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(apb407 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> yipes i actually dont celebrate christmas because i am sikh but we still put up the tree and give gifts.
> 
> 
> p.s. whats a atheists ?



An atheist is someone who does not believe in god, like myself.


I would like to point out that I never actually make lists of stuff I want, I tell everyone to reach into their heart and make something that is REAL.  Still tho, I can dream and this is what I want most.
Lesse... I'm wishing for...
Some Phil K. Dick books.
Guitar Hero Guitar 
XBOX 360 (Like I'll ever get this from my parents LOL)
And some time with my family.

EDIT: GAHH!  I am really jelous of H8R right now.  I am 16 and have a good job too, but I have to put the money toward my pets and house and food, so theres none left for pleasure. D:


----------



## Calogero91 (Nov 12, 2007)

all i want for christmas is my two front teeth.


----------



## azotyp (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> all i want for christmas is my two front teeth.



I want for christmas photo of your front teeth


----------



## hankchill (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't need/want anything.

To be honest, I'm terrible when it comes to festivities. I really don't like Christmas or Birthdays, and never really have. My wife hates it how I'm practically a scrooge when it comes to Christmas, but to be honest, I just don't care. I'm kinda glad I have to work on Christmas day, because the only thing I want then is for everyone to leave me alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's pathetic what Christmas has become, how everything is going apeshit this time of year in the stores, only thinking about buying crap. It's been turned into a giant consumer blowout, and everyone's a moron for going with it. Done


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't want Much but really

a 250GB Laptop HDD for my Macbook ( already upgraded to 2GB of ram )
And a PS3 80GB + Resistance: Fall of Man

Not sure when I'm getting the HDD but the PS3 I'm sure I'm going to get.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 12, 2007)

Dear Satan, I mean Santa:

I want my g/f here with me.
:'(

Thanks.


----------



## JPH (Nov 12, 2007)

Some people just look at Christmas as a time to get free stuff.
And most of you guys look as though you get expensive items...I was lucky to get a Wii last year. Took much convincing, and I had to buy my own game. 

Damn, this isn't what Christmas is about.
It's about being with your family, friends, and enjoying a meal and get together while celebrating Jesus' birthday (I guess you'd take that out if you didn't believe in him).

If all I got for Christmas was a cat, I'd be happy(That's not asking too much, is it?)


----------



## RiotShooter (Nov 12, 2007)

time to spend playing video games. life has been crazy since school started.


----------



## TheNeck (Nov 12, 2007)

Im lucky, i dont need anything for xmas, but I do hope my kids get everything they want for xmas though. My daughter is 11 and my son is 3 1/2. Currently we got my daughter a Wii, which she doesnt know she is getting, so she is going to be happy and my son is getting a 13" cars tv. Hopefully we can find some more stuff to get them in the next couple weeks..


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 12, 2007)

I've already received what I wanted for Christmas; a DS lite, The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass, Wii component cables, and I believe I'll also be picking up Super Mario Galaxy. Ho ho ho.


----------



## Prime (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Goddamn, you people are greedy!
> 
> Honestly EACH and EVERY year, it makes me sick when people start posting their Christmas lists: what they want, what they got. Usually, this all costs LOTS of money.
> And each time, people get loads and yet aren't happy with what they get.
> ...



One word:

Jealousy.....


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Some people just look at Christmas as a time to get free stuff.
> And most of you guys look as though you get expensive items...*I was lucky to get a Wii last year. Took much convincing, and I had to buy my own game. *
> 
> If all I got for Christmas was a cat, I'd be happy(That's not asking too much, is it?)


Cat costs more than Wii

and also, thats exactly what I got last year too. But my grades have dramatically improved(from A/B's to all A, 2 A+'s), so my parents are buying me things I like. Damn I'm gonna keep my grades up like this forever, I got me a new 32 inch Sharp HDTV a few days ago, just for my own room.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

i can get a cat around here for 20 bucks !   25 bucks if you want it alive !


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> i can get a cat around here for 20 bucks !Â  25 bucks if you want it alive !


http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...&articleid=1542


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> I don't need/want anything.
> 
> To be honest, I'm terrible when it comes to festivities. I really don't like Christmas or Birthdays, and never really have. My wife hates it how I'm practically a scrooge when it comes to Christmas, but to be honest, I just don't care. I'm kinda glad I have to work on Christmas day, because the only thing I want then is for everyone to leave me alone
> 
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## ShadowXP (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need/want anything.
> ...



oh you're just both so post-modern.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need/want anything.
> ...



I agree as well, I haven't been big on Christmas since I was a child. More importantly though, when a family member asks me what I want for Christmas I usually tell them to get me some socks and/or donate money to charity. Doesn't need to be a lot, just whatever they would have spent on my gift. Of course, they never do, which disappoints me. Really though, when it comes to Christmas I ask my mom for a couple of gifts, buy her and my best friend a gift, and that's it. That's all I need, and all I want to do.


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> oh you're just both so post-modern.


Giving it a label really doesn't change anything dear.


----------



## Gangsta_L (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I'd like Super Mario Galaxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And maybe an effectpedal for my electric guitar.
But that's it, I don't want/need that much. I'm happy with what I have (material and immaterial)


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 12, 2007)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6ad2/

best...mini fridge...ever!!!


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6ad2/
> 
> best...mini fridge...ever!!!








 Why don't you just buy a very small normal fridge?


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

Just some plates and bowls for my place..need some more cutlery too. Very exciting


----------



## Sonicslasher (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6ad2/
> ...


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 12, 2007)

30" lcd monitor please


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 12, 2007)

A new girlfriend, and a way to get rid of this damned 30" LCD monitor.. it's drivin' me CRAZY!


----------



## thegame07 (Nov 12, 2007)

1.Christmas at mthrnites

that is all! thanks santa

I really don't have a list of thing to get I'm to old now  :'( I will get a small thing off my mum and that's it.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 12, 2007)

i would be happy just to have inner peace this xmas


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

* gives djgarf some weed


----------



## bobrules (Nov 12, 2007)

I want a high end Rubik's cube.


----------



## Westside (Nov 12, 2007)

Actually just for Christmas, for my sakes, I was wondering if GBAtemp can turn into GB4chan...  no?   :'(


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> ...


Funny, you stated NO point, at all.


Anyways, for Christmas, I'd want a new PC monitor. I'm stuck with the shitty 17' inch default one.


----------



## Urza (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Actually just for Christmas, for my sakes, I was wondering if GBAtemp can turn into GB4chan...Â no?Â  :'(


You mean a cesspool of underage b& thats only useful feature is the providing of quality porn?


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually just for Christmas, for my sakes, I was wondering if GBAtemp can turn into GB4chan...Â no?Â  :'(
> ...


Quality porn? More like freaked out pics out crap suckers..literally.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 13, 2007)

1. a Wii (please?)
2. Another DS so I can screw around with it, like mods and stuff.
3. Better Internet
4. A sword.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Nov 13, 2007)

A genie


----------



## Sick Wario (Nov 13, 2007)

i'm only after 1 gift this year...

Lib Tech TRS w/magne-traction & banana tech
from what i've read and heard, this new tech is the future of snowboarding


----------



## acrocosm (Nov 13, 2007)

a second life (after this one runs out)


----------



## Urza (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> a second life


http://secondlife.com/


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> A new girlfriend, and a way to get rid of this damned 30" LCD monitor.. it's drivin' me CRAZY!


----------



## acrocosm (Nov 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Nov 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(acrocosm @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > a second life
> ...




hahaha nah i want a real one


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 17, 2007)

moeyz for new computer (remember?)
G6 Real 2 GB
more money
to see my brothers


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 17, 2007)

Not much I want really, just a couple of CD's, DVD's and Portrait of Ruin on my list. Games are so expensive though, my relatives never know what to get me so I'll probably wind up getting those afterwards by adding up any money they give me. Along with any giftcards from last year that I forgot I'd got and found in my wallet on Tuesday (Virgin Megastores giftcards are still valid even though they've been taken over by Zaavi, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 17, 2007)

A Bass Guitar is the main thing that I want. It doesn't even hone ave to be good, I just want so I can jam with my friends (who play guitar)...and because they are awesome v_v

Other things:
Band T-shirts (Metallica, Pantera, ect)
A bit of money to buy distortions and things for the bass but I think I will get a job after Christmas so I can start buying that stuff on my own.  I'd ask for a good MP3 player buuut I'm trying to buy one on my own.


----------



## Baztuk (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmm. Like all gamige.

Guitar Hero 3 (ps3)
Mario Galaxy (wii)
Oblivion (ps3)

iPod nano fatty 8gb.


Oh and my girlfriend moving back :S


----------



## Jundeezy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hm lets see if my parents actually give me anything, I would want

To fix up my room (my room is so ugly and not messy but ugly meaning my parents don't get me furniture all hand-me-downs)
Computer, good one, stuck with this 10-13 year old computer, so old i forgot how old it is.
Modded Wii
Shoes

Other than that I'm not really sure. But I bet that I'll probably get a few T-shirts   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and time with family of course


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2007)

I would like:
Doctor Who Clockwork Man figure.
Dalek Sec Voice Changer.
Batman outfit.
Tickets to see Iggy & The Stooges.
Something that makes my daughter sleep when its convenient to me so I can kinky uniform sex with the Mrs.
Lagman.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 17, 2007)

money, a sword... you know, i really don't know what i want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





actually i'm getting an iPod Touch soon so.. dang, what do i want.. THINK!!


----------



## War (Nov 17, 2007)

Sadly, I'll probably be getting REALLY small things this Christmas... there's an Orchestra trip at the end of the year, and we're all going to Disneyland and spending the night there and everything. Only problem... it's $250. :\

So... I'll be happy if I get:
Guitar Hero III (Wii)
or
a Wii modchip.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 17 2007 said:


> Sadly, I'll probably be getting REALLY small things this Christmas... there's an Orchestra trip at the end of the year, and we're all going to Disneyland and spending the night there and everything. Only problem... it's $250. :\
> 
> So... I'll be happy if I get:
> Guitar Hero III (Wii)
> ...



lol, so true, i dont even have my Wii moded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only game i have is Wii Sports  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but that will be covered for soon


----------



## lhunter (Nov 18, 2007)

……I live in Asia. Christmas nor Jesus is none of my business


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(apb407 @ Nov 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > yipes i actually dont celebrate christmas because i am sikh but we still put up the tree and give gifts.
> ...


I didn't know you are an 'ateo' lag, I am too, but I do celebrate XMas, I think is that time of the year that really gives you peace of mind, warms your heart and reunites you with your loved ones.


----------



## Mewgia (Nov 18, 2007)

*note that while my family is Atheist, we celebrate our Jewish and Christian heritages by celebrating holidays for both*


----------



## War (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> *note that while my family is Atheist, we celebrate our Jewish and Christian heritages by celebrating holidays for both*


Best of both worlds, rofl.


----------



## JacobReaper (Nov 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Warcueid @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mewgia @ Nov 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *note that while my family is Atheist, we celebrate our Jewish and Christian heritages by celebrating holidays for both*
> ...









lol, its funny because my little sister is watching that show right now, and its the theme song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







now i think i'll also get roller blades


----------



## gov78 (Nov 18, 2007)

hmmm ok let me think

hellgate:london
moh:h2
r4
new graphics card 
MONIES!


----------

